# Yet another Garmin question



## TB018 (Jul 18, 2021)

I am in need of a new and upgraded fish finder. I used a cheap brand when I used to kayak fish a lot of inland lakes and reservoirs but am not boating and fishing Lake Erie more often. I like the GPS of the Garmins and decided to buy one of the Strikers. and need some help deciding.

I am looking for first hand user knowledge of the difference between three different Garmin models. During my research I found three different models at 3 different price points. The Striker 4 has what I need. However I found a Striker 4 Plus, for $30 more, and then I found the Striker Vivid 4cv for $70 more than the base Striker 4. 

All are in the acceptable price range for me, but I want to know the real differences and if there is something I have not thought of that I might want in the higher priced Vivid. 

Is the Striker Plus just the same as the striker but with a little bigger screen? Do they all come with mounting brackets ect and otehr accessories? Does the Vivid have side sonar or the 3d imaging and do I want that? Id really appreciate any real practical information on the differences before I buy one. Thanks


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I have a Garmin echomap plus 43sv that I bought to ice fish and never used it. If your interested, Ill give you a great deal. Pm me if interested.


----------

